# Glycine/Sarcosine/NAC trial



## ohmanigottathink (Aug 12, 2016)

So, im starting a regime of 20g glycine with 1 gram NAC and 1 gram of sarcosine (twice daily) All in aid of NMDA function. I mostly got my DP from a single dose of ketamine and 3 years of marijuana smoking (other drugs involved aswell, but dont think it contributed to the DP). Ketamine is an nmda antagonist so essentially i've picked supplements that will help receptor function.

So far, it has worked very well on an acute basis. I've been taking it for 3 days so far. For about 2 hours after administration, i become more chatty, less brain fog, more spontaneous thought coming through etc. However, effects last only for that 2 hour period. I have also noticed that my visual floaters have disappeared (bright circular lights appearing in the peripheries in an arc shape). So far seems promising. Will keep the community updated on progress. most likely on a weekly basis! Im a medical student myself, i will try and answer questions as best as i can.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

Good luck.

But is it a good idea to combine glycine and sarcosine?


----------



## ohmanigottathink (Aug 12, 2016)

Yeh I've read this about not taking d-serine and sarcosine for risk of overstimulation. I am weary of taking glycine, but its a a much lower dose than mentioned in studies 0.8g/kg as well as it not being good at crossing the BBB. I may consider discontinuation. thanks for the concern though!


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

In a similar Evian, have you considered trying lamotrigine?


----------



## ohmanigottathink (Aug 12, 2016)

Yes, I would like to start it, especially with an SSRI. that seems to be helping some people. Just waiting on a psych referral from my GP (generally their knowledge is quite poor, i've met psychs casually on placement. DP is not really something they cover in huge detail even in their postgraduate exams, however they would be the ones to prescribe lamotrigine off-licence). I'd ideally like to carry on the glycine/nac/sarocosine for atleast 8 weeks and assess changes properly before changing to the antipsychotics etc.


----------



## ohmanigottathink (Aug 12, 2016)

week 1 update

Conversations are slightly easier; i'm able to reply a short but coherant sentance back now, due to a slight increase in spontaneous thought. Still alot of room for improvement on that one however. Definite improvement in the ability to concentrate on tv shows/movies, although recall has not improved (yet!). Visual snow has improved by around 25%, floaters are almost gone now (used to have them like 10-20 times a day). A slight general 'uplift' in mood.


----------



## devin44 (Nov 19, 2014)

I'll post my own Sarcosine update here I guess, so it's all in one place! I'm eight days in at 500mg of Sarcosine a day (I forgot on one occasion). I've definitely improved measurably - I'd say a solid 10%, maybe 15% at times. My body feels like my own a hell of a lot more and my spacial awareness is much better. Brain fog is a little better too and I'm not stumbling over my thoughts quite as much. Internal monologue comes back every now and then! I've gone from a level that was constantly unbearable to one that is almost bearable long term.

I really don't think there's much of a placebo effect if any as I was feeling pretty universally pessimistic that it would work, but I could be wrong. Now going to do another week at this level I think, then try moving up to 1g a day to see if that helps even more.

Peace n love guys


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

Very interesting. Maybe I will also try Sarcosine and NAC in the future.


----------



## devin44 (Nov 19, 2014)

Update: feeling a bit nauseous and very anxious at the mo. Wonder if the Sarcosine is causing this effect?


----------



## devin44 (Nov 19, 2014)

OK, phew! Anxiety over. Gonna stick with it for another three weeks as the other effects are pretty helpful.


----------



## ohmanigottathink (Aug 12, 2016)

Nice, glad to see that its working. Just wanted to ask if it slowly worked for you over time or an acute affect after administration?


----------



## devin44 (Nov 19, 2014)

Mine was far more of a gradual thing, personally.


----------



## devin44 (Nov 19, 2014)

11 days in to 500mg of Sarcosine now. Another little bit better.


----------



## devin44 (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm on 13 days now, feeling very nauseous, spaced and weird. Should I move up to 1g or stop taking it?


----------



## ohmanigottathink (Aug 12, 2016)

You feeling more space out/wierd than pre-supplement times? Firing of the nmda receptor is meant to cause a reduction in spaceyness and dissociation. I feel like i cant give advice due to lack of experience and papers reporting this. Upto u buddy.

week 2 update - have a feeling this stuff is wearing off except for the removal of visual snow and floaters, kind of back to the way i was . going to keep taking it though.


----------



## ohmanigottathink (Aug 12, 2016)

just an update, effects have worn off, back to my normal quiet dp self. had high hopes for this treatment  only redeeming factor is that visual snow/floaters have decreased dramatically and stayed that way.


----------



## dreamedm (Feb 1, 2015)

Just ordered Sarcosine and going to try it for my "blank mind" / anhedonia / feeling totally flat, etc.

Will try and remember to post if I see any positive results.


----------



## willbarwa (Aug 26, 2017)

ohmanigottathink said:


> So, im starting a regime of 20g glycine with 1 gram NAC and 1 gram of sarcosine (twice daily) All in aid of NMDA function. I mostly got my DP from a single dose of ketamine and 3 years of marijuana smoking (other drugs involved aswell, but dont think it contributed to the DP). Ketamine is an nmda antagonist so essentially i've picked supplements that will help receptor function.
> 
> So far, it has worked very well on an acute basis. I've been taking it for 3 days so far. For about 2 hours after administration, i become more chatty, less brain fog, more spontaneous thought coming through etc. However, effects last only for that 2 hour period. I have also noticed that my visual floaters have disappeared (bright circular lights appearing in the peripheries in an arc shape). So far seems promising. Will keep the community updated on progress. most likely on a weekly basis! Im a medical student myself, i will try and answer questions as best as i can.


My question is, could this treatment perhaps work on someone like me? I suffered many panic attacks in my life and I was always an anxious perosn but I also smoked a lot of weed and stopped 4 months ago. I could continue to smoke even when I would get bad trips and small panic attacks until one day...boom, I got DP.

Also, what brands would you recommend?


----------



## willbarwa (Aug 26, 2017)

ohmanigottathink said:


> just an update, effects have worn off, back to my normal quiet dp self. had high hopes for this treatment  only redeeming factor is that visual snow/floaters have decreased dramatically and stayed that way.


How long did you use it for? Maybe it's one of those treatments that spikes initially, settles in the middle and then improves in the long run.


----------



## Jigoku (Nov 2, 2017)

I tried sarcosine and nac And it gave me anxiety and intrusive thoughts


----------



## ohmanigottathink (Aug 12, 2016)

willbarwa said:


> My question is, could this treatment perhaps work on someone like me? I suffered many panic attacks in my life and I was always an anxious perosn but I also smoked a lot of weed and stopped 4 months ago. I could continue to smoke even when I would get bad trips and small panic attacks until one day...boom, I got DP.
> 
> Also, what brands would you recommend?


Hi, perhaps so, give it a go. I think one thing I have realised from my journey, is to leave this forum. I got so wound up in all the different treatments/ novel science/ positive reviews bad reviews etc, that I when I visited my own GP, I argued and argued until frustration to get him to talk about these things i read on the forum. Its quite funny that now I am diagnosed with anxiety I am taking sertraline, going to psychotherapy, relaxing my lifestlye alot, lots of meditation and doing much better. (previously i thought SSRI;s were terrible, too many side effects blah blah blah, would make my condition worse (and all of it coming from this forum). I self diagnosed DP (big mistake, again coming on this forum), when actually its just a "simple" anxiety disorder. All in all, just see ur healthcare provider and start treatment as they recommend. If you still want to know I just used the glycine from myprotein and sarcosine from ebay (i cant remeber the brand sorry.)



Jigoku said:


> I tried sarcosine and nac And it gave me anxiety and intrusive thoughts


Like I said just above, please just try the treatments presented by your healthcare provider. Ive made good progress on sertraline, psychotherapy, meditation and generlly living a more chilled lifestyle.


----------



## ohmanigottathink (Aug 12, 2016)

I hardly ever come back to this forum, it caused more destruction than good. But I am happy to help if anyone has questions. I'm a med student aswell if a more technical approach is needed


----------

